# Vacation Destinations



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok so I was going thru my vacation pix and posted some up and I got to thinking I wonder where everyone likes to go.

So everyone post your favorite places to go and even a favorite pix if you want.

Mine are Chattanooga/Pigeon Forge/ Gatlinburg TN. area.
Niagra Falls and the diving in Cozumel (I was not enthralled by the land although it was pretty but the diving is awesome!!!)


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been to a lot of places but Germany, especially the area around Bad Reichenhall in the Bavarian Alps, will always be my favorite.  Hands down.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 11, 2009)

I really like Washington DC.  Great place.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 12, 2009)

My sister lives in Eastern Europe, and I've been lucky enough to visit several times. I really love Bulgaria and Romania. Just an amazing place to visit. It's pretty inexpensive, too.

Here in the states, my wife and I like to ski at Lake Tahoe and we have family in the Midwest, so we get to St Louis a couple of times a year.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 12, 2009)

I love going to the Sierras in California! Yosemite is one of them, it is a wonderful place although Yosemite is a bit "touristy" now.


----------



## apagea99 (Jul 13, 2009)

We like to go just about anywhere, but here are some favorites:

Chattanooga, TN

Townsend, TN (near Gatlinburg, but far enough away from the tourist trap stuff)

Virginia Beach, VA (ok, pretty much any beach as long as it's not horribly crowded)

Branson, MO (we have family there and they live within walking distance of the lake)

Salmon, ID (I'd give my right eye to live there again)

Hohenwald, TN (camping, canoeing, fishing........)

I pretty much like to go anywhere I can hang out with my wife, see some beautiful scenery, hike around, and relax.


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 13, 2009)

Austin, TX specifically 6th Street but all of it in general.  My ex went to school there and I was up there every other weekend.  We are headed out to Gruene, TX in a few weeks for a weekend with a bunch of friends so Im sure this will be my new favorite place.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 13, 2009)

While I agree with USAFMedic that Germany is an awesome destination, if you're talking the States we loved the mountains of northern New Mexico. Specifically the Santa Fe National Forest just south of Taos.  Tons of stuff to do amid nature's majesty.


----------



## Rob123 (Jul 13, 2009)

My wife and I love going to Atlantic City or Vegas.
She loves the Slot Machines and I love the high-end dinners that she gets comped. :blush:


----------



## boingo (Jul 13, 2009)

Majorca, Spain, Tennerife, Canary Is, Puerto Rico, Costa Rica, especially Pacific coast, Lisbon, Portugal.....


----------



## Summit (Jul 13, 2009)

I live in the best vacation destination.

Otherwise:
Galapagos, Ecuador
Roatan, Honduras
Italy
Greece
Bay Area, California


----------



## enjoynz (Jul 13, 2009)

*Queenstown New Zealand*

Also known as the 'Adventure Capital of the World'.
Although there would be a lot of folk that would dispute that!

http://www.queenstown.net.nz/images/2/25/Queenstown_Remarkable2.jpg

http://www.queenstownadventure.com/

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## johnrsemt (Jul 13, 2009)

I just like to go:    somewhere;  anywhere,   pick a direction and drive.

 when we lived in Indiana, we drove 400 miles over a 3 day weekend,  north of I 70,  without getting on a freeway.
  another time we drove 700+ miles:  south, into kentucky,   tennessee, west virginia, penn, and ohio.

   have driven to branson MO.


   now that we are back in Utah, we have driven alot both on road and off.  mountains,  towns,  sometimes with a destination,  sometimes just wandering.  
   going to a trauma conference next month in Tucson Az;  on the way back going to the Grand Canyon,  and the four corners area.

   anywhere you live you can sight see,  for an hour,  1/2 day,  etc.   just DO IT


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 14, 2009)

*Our nicest vacation stay was just east of Mendocino, CA*

http://www.findrentals.com/28318.html
(Hmm image at 
http://www.findrentals.com/php/additional.php?pict=0&id=28318
won't insert and display. Oh well)
Not cheap but if you cook your own meals do your own laundry and spend some time just unwinding in the redwood-constructed bathroom with huge picture window which the deer wander by in the early AM's looking out into the sequoias...but, that was nine years abo, might be a strip mall by now.
I think it's for sale.
No vacation this year, I've used up the County's good will in FMLA and bereavement time off.


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 14, 2009)

In the US, I'm a big fan of Santa Fe, Chicago, and NYC. But my favorite is Lake Tahoe. I sometimes think about taking off a winter and seeing if I could get a ski instructor or ski patrol job. Maybe I'll do it someday... 

Of places I've been abroad, I'd have to say my favorite so far is Lisbon. But I haven't really been to enough places to judge.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ah....as opposed to Wellington which is a hell of a place to fly into:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpurK0gwC08[/YOUTUBE]

Not all of the landings are at Wellington, but it's obvious it's a challenging place.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 14, 2009)

I like going to play at OK D-Day (4k player paintball game). Once I get another sportbike, I still want to go to some of the more famous tracks to do trackdays at.

I also want to go back to NZ and Australia


----------



## 46Young (Jul 14, 2009)

NYC for culture and nightlife. Outer Banks NC for east coast surfing, or Montauk/Ditch Plains/Moses/Jones Beach West End 2/Long Beach for NY surfing. Vegas - nuff said. AC is ghetto in comparison. Frisco reminded me of a smaller, cleaner Manhattan is some ways. the bums were very entertaining and certainly earned the handouts I gave them. My friend on SDFD wants me to come surf Blacks. I'll do it some day. Northern Va doesn't have jack. Just developments, strip malls, and traffic. I've had several invites for Costa Rica for surfing. An ex girlfriend wanted me to go to Colombia, but I was fearful of being kidnapped for ransom. I've had invites for Rio in Brazil. With my luck, I'll wake up in an ice filled bathtub with a missing kidney. Or I'll roll jiu-jitsu on the beach and get tuned up by some local with ridiculous skills.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am thinking about planning a trip to Israel to surprise my fiancee with.  I think she would enjoy the religious history and I want to visit the Carmel wineries.  :lol: 



> Or I'll roll jiu-jitsu on the beach and get tuned up by some local with ridiculous skills.



I was at a martial arts show/conference (whatever you want to call it) with a friend who is an MMA afficianado and watched this pretty big guy (6'2 or so, well over 250 lbs) make a snide comment to this smaller but still stocky fellow.  The comment was something to the effect of "I could with the *expletive deleted* floor with your scrawny *expletive deleted* ***".  My friend (who apparently knew them both at least in passing) stepped in and says to the smartmouthed fellow "Uh, 'Bob'....you probably don't want to try to prove that.  I'd like you to meet my friend, Royler. As in Gracie."  I've never seen anyone back up faster in my life. :lol:


----------



## 46Young (Jul 14, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> I am thinking about planning a trip to Israel to surprise my fiancee with.  I think she would enjoy the religious history and I want to visit the Carmel wineries.  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at a martial arts show/conference (whatever you want to call it) with a friend who is an MMA afficianado and watched this pretty big guy (6'2 or so, well over 250 lbs) make a snide comment to this smaller but still stocky fellow.  The comment was something to the effect of "I could with the *expletive deleted* floor with your scrawny *expletive deleted* ***".  My friend (who apparently knew them both at least in passing) stepped in and says to the smartmouthed fellow "Uh, 'Bob'....you probably don't want to try to prove that.  I'd like you to meet my friend, Royler. As in Gracie."  I've never seen anyone back up faster in my life. :lol:



Exactly what I mean. I trained back in NY with schools run by Renzo Gracie, Matt Serra, and Marcello Mello. I've had my arse handed to me plenty of times by someone 40-50 lbs lighter. Marcello would tap me with one hand tucked into his gi. I was instructed to always begin sparring on my back to learn to fight from there, and to not be able to use my size and power as much. Opponents with good speed always gave me the most trouble. Size and power, not so much.


----------



## enjoynz (Jul 15, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> Ah....as opposed to Wellington which is a hell of a place to fly into:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpurK0gwC08[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not all of the landings are at Wellington, but it's obvious it's a challenging place.



Gosh where is your sense of adventure! I've flown into Wellington in many a good cross wind.
I still think going Priority 1 to an MVA is more of an adrenaline hush...lol

P.S. Having said that...the passengers all applauded the pilot when we hit terra firma, one trip. lol

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 15, 2009)

That is my sense of adventure.  It's one of my life's goals to log a landing as a pilot at Wellington.


----------



## enjoynz (Jul 15, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> That is my sense of adventure.  It's one of my life's goals to log a landing as a pilot at Wellington.



I only live 2 hours drive from that airport. Let me know when you are coming, and I'll stand out there and watch! Might even shout you a coffee!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 15, 2009)

enjoynz said:


> I only live 2 hours drive from that airport. Let me know when you are coming, and I'll stand out there and watch! Might even shout you a coffee!
> 
> Cheers Enjoynz


You have a deal.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Jul 15, 2009)

Provence, southern Spain....anywhere on the Med really.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 15, 2009)

The country where I would like to vacation is New Zealand.  The reason is I read in a book about New Zealand that they do not have any poisonous snakes spiders and other poisonous reptiles.  Also I heard the people there are nice.  Another person told me there are no rednecks in New Zealand h said the rednecks along with the poisonous snake, spiders and other poisonous retiles are al in Australia.  For that reason o\if I could evere afford it New Zealnd is the place for me.


----------



## phabib (Jul 15, 2009)

I always go to Egypt to see family. There's some great diving in the Sinai and some awesome beaches along the Red sea and the Mediterranean. From there I've traveled a bit around the Middle East and I try to schedule flights with a long layover in Europe so I can explore.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 16, 2009)

Shamu at Sea World Orlando


----------



## Jac [ITA] (Jul 16, 2009)

I went several times to the Dolomites for hiking and camping and I definitely say that is my first choice for domestic (inside Italy) tourism, abroad I've enjoyed the northern Germany and the Baltic sea.

This year I'm going to 15 day of camping in Sardinia, I'll let you know how it is...

Of course I've visited all, and live in one, the artistic city here in Italy


----------



## enjoynz (Jul 16, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> The country where I would like to vacation is New Zealand.  The reason is I read in a book about New Zealand that they do not have any poisonous snakes spiders and other poisonous reptiles.  Also I heard the people there are nice.  Another person told me there are no rednecks in New Zealand h said the rednecks along with the poisonous snake, spiders and other poisonous retiles are al in Australia.  For that reason o\if I could evere afford it New Zealnd is the place for me.



I'll take that as a complement thank you!lol.
We do have a poisonous spider, but they are very shy and not seen much. You are correct about the snakes though. 
As far as rednecks go, I wouldn't have a clue. Do redneck turtles count? lol.
There is one thing recently you wouldn't be so keen on, unless you like roller coaster rides. NZ had it's biggest quake in 80 years(7.8)the other night.

With heaps of aftershocks still happening. Lucky for us, it is a remote area of the South Island , so no loss of life thank goodness.
http://www.geonet.org.nz/earthquake/quakes/recent_quakes.html

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10584996

It was enough to triggered an alert from the Pacific tsunami warning centre in Hawaii.

So yes, we do have some, not so nice things here too!
Just hope some of you plan to come pull us out, when we do end up under the rubble!:sad:

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## guardian528 (Jul 16, 2009)

i like to vacation in santa barbara


----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2009)

I live in Beautiful Colorado, so anytime I can go up to the mountains is my favorite close to home destination. Usually up by Carbondale and Marble. 
Another favorite is Seattle...would love to live there someday.
and I've been to Ireland once, plan on going again someday.


----------

